

Iodine and IQ - JumpCrisscross
http://www.gwern.net/Iodine

======
icoder
Iodine and IQ. I thought I had once again missed out on a bunch of new and
innovative tools/languages/stacks.

But this was interesting nevertheless. In Holland, Iodine is added to bread
(and many bread replacements), to ensure everyone gets enough of it.

